
Uncovering bad guys hiding behind CloudFlare - wslh
http://www.crimeflare.com/cfs.html
======
throwanem
> But publishers on the web, as opposed to passive users who merely read
> pages, should be accountable.

This seems severely lacking in nuance, unless one doesn't mind classing the
expression of dangerously unpopular opinions as a form of criminality.

------
eli
Wonder how the author feels about full disk encryption, which is also used by
bad guys.

------
snowplay
While the author has a point, I use CloudFlare because i believe, to a large
extent, it protects me from criminal or nafarious activity.

